# primer over varnish



## scottyd2506 (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a job where I have some trim and flat panel doors, that are stained/varnished...
One frame is already painted, and they want it redone, the lady who they paid to do it, put paint right over the vannish.. so I had to remove most of it... I have been using Zinzer oil prmer on all of it..
This stuff is messy and sticky, any idea on my next time? does 123 cover varnish well,?? Don't want to do this oil again if I dont need it..
I'm brushing the trim, and spraying the doors.
thanks
scotty


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

BIN it :thumbsup: 

I prime over stain, varnish, etc...all the time with this stuff. No bleed through


----------



## thepaintermanuk (Dec 9, 2007)

As Rich says B.I.N shellac is the best sealer you'll get,quick drying as well.

Sometimes it's worth (if time permits) leaving for a day or 2 to be absolutely sure it won't be prone to scratching.

Always sand well,the key makes a big difference to the adhesion of the shellac and paint.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

thepaintermanuk said:


> Always sand well,the key makes a big difference to the adhesion of the shellac and paint.


Couldn't have said it any better myself.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

THIS.... is a JOB FOR...










B-I-N Maaaaaaaaaaannnnnnn!


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

I'm a big fan of letting undercoats dry well before applying that topcoat of choice... whenever possible.


----------

